# 2GB RAM for Acer Aspire One KAV10



## ccookie66

Hello, I have an Acer Aspire One KAV10 netbook, and it has 1GB of RAM now. I want to upgrade to 2GB. Will this upgrade work for my netbook? http://www.memorystore.com/product.asp? ... pin&qty=1#


----------



## Cromewell

Your link is broken but it looks like Aspire Ones use DDR2 SODIMMs but can only take 1.5GB. The capacity limit sounds weird to me but it's on Acer's site that way.


----------

